# Sig 229



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can find a SIG 229 step by step guide to build one from stratch?


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

*Bruce knows everything about SIGS.*

Maybe Bruce Gray could answer your question. Here: http://www.grayguns.com/docs/about.htm


----------

